
Are We Really So Modern? - Hooke
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/09/05/the-dream-of-enlightenment-by-anthony-gottlieb
======
bmer
Yes indeed, we really are so modern, if we are going by how many more things
have become wobbly. We have one-upped the enlightenment geezers: we no longer
have a fixed notion of time (relativity).

